# عالم حواء > نادي الحياة الأسرية > الأرامل والمطلقات والمتأخرات عن الزواج >  لمن أرادت الزواج - الذرية - الوظيفة - المال ,,,, بشرط التطبيق الصادق والمستمر

## الرمـش الكحيل

*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كيف حالكم حبوبات إن شاء الله بخير وسهالة ؟

فيه موضوع عجبني كثير ونقلته هنا وأبي نتشارك سوى ونطبقه مع بعض 

وش رايكم ؟



يا من أثقلها همها ...... ( أقبلي ) ,

فهنا طريقة لتحقيق الآآآآآآآآآآآمال ...... والأحلآآآآآآآآآآآآآآم 


ولكن 



بششششششششششششششششششرط !!!



التطبيق الصادق 



و


المُستمر ,


كبرنا .. وكبرت همومنا , وأحلامنا , وآمالنا !

تأتيني أوقات أشعر فيها بالخوف من المجهول , وهل يستحق ما أرجوه وأحلم به , أم سيصبح سراباً ..

لكن العجب حينما يتحقق ذلك .. وعندما أسأل من حقق حلمه , كيف حققت الحلم ؟

فإذا بهم قد أجمعوا أن الرزق ما جاءهم إلا بسهامٍ أطلقوها في جوف الليل ..

سبحان الله العظيم ..

ودائماً المحن تأتي معها المنح !

كنت قد إستحضرت النية الصالحة ..

هذهِ القرارت ما جائتني إلا بعد أن أدركت يقيناً أنه لا رازق إلا الله وحده لاشريك له ..

أضعُها هنا تحفيزاً لغيري .. حتى ينظم لركب المتقربين لله محسنين الظن به 

كما جاء في الحديث القدسي :

( يقول الله أنا عند ظن عبدي بي , وأنا معه حين يذكرني , فإن ذكرني في نفسه ذكرته في نفسي , وإن ذكرني في ملاءٍ ذكرته في ملاءٍ خير منه , وإن إقترب إليَّ شبراً تقربت إليه ذراعاً , وإن تقرب إلي ذراعاً إقتربت إليه باعاً , وإن أتاني يمشي أتيتهُ هرولة ) ..

* [ أساس طريق النجاح , وتحقيق الأحلام هو ] : -


( 1 ) تقوى الله تعالى :

وهذا هو أساسُ التوفيق ..

قال الله تعالى :

(وَمَنْ يَتَّقِ اللَّهَ يَجْعَلْ لَهُ مَخْرَجاً (2) وَيَرْزُقْهُ مِنْ حَيْثُ لا يَحْتَسِبُ)

يقول ابن كثير رحمه الله : 

(أي ومن يتق الله فيما أمره به، وترك ما نهاه عنه يجعل له من أمره مخرجاً، ويرزقه من حيث لا يحتسب، أي من جهة لا تخطر بباله ). 

وتقوى الله يسيره على من يسرها الله عليه .. فكل ما يذكر لاحقاً فهو داخل تحت (تقوى الله) .. :


( 2 ) الإستمرار والمداومة صبحاً ومساءً على الإستغفار والتوبة :

و الإستغفار قولاً : بالحرص من الإكثار منه .. أكثر من 1000 مرة في اليوم ..

والتوبة فعلاً : بالإقلاع عن المعصية والندم على فعلها والعزم على عدم العودة لها ..

ولنحذر من الإقتصار على الإستغفار باللسان وحده .. فإن هذا فعل الكذابين .. 

هنا موضوع للغالية ريمي .. أسألُ الله تعالى أن يفرج كربها , و ييسر أمرها , ويرزقها من حيث لاتحتسب , ويحقق لها ماتتمنى يا أرحم الراحمين ..

فيه قصص يرويها أصحابها عن الإستغفار .. وكيف أتى الفرج لهم من الله سبحانه ..
إقرئيه لتقوي عزيمتك ..


( 3 ) الحرص على جماع الإيمان و هو : التوكل على الله تعالى :

يقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :

{ لو أنكم تتوكلون على الله حق توكله لرزقكم كما يرزق الطير , تغدو خماصاً , وتروح بطاناً } ..

يقول إبن رجب رحمهُ الله :

( هذا الحديث أصل في التوكل , وأنه من أعظم الأسباب التي يستجلب بها الرزق .. قال بعض السلف : توكل تُسَق إليك الأرزاق بلا تعب ولا تكلف ) ..

والتوكل على الله هو :

إظهار العجز والإعتماد عليه وحده , والعلم يقيناً أن لافاعل في الوجود إلا الله ,

وأن كل موجود من خلق ورزق , وعطاء ومنع , وضر ونفع , وفقر وغنى , ومرض وصحة , وموت وحياة ,

وغير ذلك ممايطلق عليه إسم الموجود من الله تعالى ..


( 4 ) المداومة على الإنفاق في سبيل الله تعالى :

أقترح أن نجعل من أموالنا مبلغاً شهرياً للتبرع به على الدوام , وستذهلنااااااااااااا النتيجة ..

لنتأمل قول الله تعالى :

(قُلْ إِنَّ رَبِّي يَبْسُطُ الرِّزْقَ لِمَنْ يَشَاءُ مِنْ عِبَادِهِ وَيَقْدِرُ لَهُ وَمَا أَنْفَقْتُمْ مِنْ شَيْءٍ فَهُوَ يُخْلِفُهُ وَهُوَ خَيْرُ الرَّازِقِينَ) ..

يقول ابن كثير رحمه الله: 

(أي مهما أنفقتم من شيء فيما أمركم به وأباحه لكم فهو يخلفه عليكم في الدنيا بالبدل، وفي الآخرة بالجزاء والثواب ). 

وهنا برنامج الصدقة بريال يومياً .. تقدمين مبلغ 360 ريال .. في الحساب على البنك ..

وهم يقومون بتوزيعا وصرفها على أكثر من أربعين مشروعاً خيرياً .. 

رقم الحساب :



للمشاركة في البرنامج يرجى إيداع مبلغ 360 ريالاً وذلك على الحساب التالي 275608010044475
هنا التفاصـــــيل على هذا الرابط ..
http://www.mojma.com/specialPrograms.php?sp_id=1



( 5 ) الحرص وبقوة على التفرغ للعبادة :

لو نترك نصف ساعة لله تعالى .. بشغل أنفسنا بطاعته سبحانه وتعالى ..

هنا مشروع مُقترح .. وهو ختم القرآن في الإسبوع .. فقد حث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على قراءة القرآن كل سبعة أيام ..

{ إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَتْلُونَ كِتَابَ اللَّهِ وَأَقَامُوا الصَّلَاةَ وَأَنْفَقُوا مِمَّا رَزَقْنَاهُمْ سِرًّا وَعَلَانِيَةً يَرْجُونَ تِجَارَةً لَنْ تَبُورَ } ..
* فَاطِرْ .

قَالَ - صلَّى اللهُ عليهِ وَ سلَّم - :

[ إنَّ الله يرفَعُ بِهَذا الكِتَاب أقوَاماً , وَ يضَع بهِ آخَرِينْ ] ..

المشروع هو :

* قراءة 4 أجزاء و3 أوجه يومياً 

* أو يوم السبت والأحد بعد كل صلاة مفروضة نقرأ جزءً من كتاب الله تعالى .. فتكون محصلة قرائتنا لهذا اليوم 10 أجزاء ..

و يوم الأثنين - والثلاثاء - والأربعاء - والخميس - والجمعة .. نقرأ في كل يوم منهم 4 أجزاء من كتاب الله ..

وبذلك نكون أكملنا 30 جزءً من كتاب الله .. ونختم في آخر ساعة من نهار الجمعة ..

وبذلك تكون :


1- من أهل القرآن الذين هم أهل الله وخاصته ..

2- يكون لك شافعاً ..

3- يكون لك دعوة مستجابة عند كل ختمه ..

4- لاتكون من الذين هجروا القرآن ..


فالقرآن : رحمة للمؤمنين , وأمان من الشقاء , وعصمة من الضلال , وسعادة لاشقاء معها , 

فهو عمارة قلبك , وحصنك الحصين , وحرزك المكين , حرزك من كل شيطان , وفتان , وساحر ..

وسبب لنيل محبة الله تعالى , و عزُّ الدنيا ورفعة الآخرة ,فعليكم بالقرآ .. إستجلبوا رزقكم بالقرآن .. وإستدفع همك به ..

" يقول الرب عز وجل : مَنْ شَغَلَه القرآن وذِكري عن مسألتي أعطيته أفضل ما أعطي السائلين" رواه الترمذي وغيره ، وهو قابِل للتحسين بمجموع طُرُقه

فقط نحتاج .. للهمة .. ثم الهمة .. ثم الهمة .. ثم الهمـــــــــــــة ..

فعن معقل بن يسار قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :

{ يقول ربكم تبارك وتعالى : يا بن آدم , تفرغ لعبادتي أملأُ قلبك غنى , وأملأُ يدك رزقاً ,
يا إبن آدم لاتباعدني فأملأُ قلبك فقراً , و أملأُ يديك شُغلاً } ..
( رواهُ الحاكم وصحح إسناده ووافقه الألباني ) ..




( 6 ) عدم الإغفال أبد عن شُكر الله تعالى :

فقد قال الله تعالى :

( وَإِذْ تَأَذَّنَ رَبُّكُمْ لَئِنْ شَكَرْتُمْ لَأَزِيدَنَّكُمْ وَلَئِنْ كَفَرْتُمْ إِنَّ عَذَابِي لَشَدِيدٌ ) [إبراهيم:7]

فعلَّق سبحانه المزيد بالشكر، والمزيد منه لا نهاية له. 

قال عمر بن عبدالعزيز: ( قيَّدوا نعم الله بشكر الله، فالشكر قيد النعم وسبب المزيد ). 

من صيغ الشكر :

(من قال حين يصبح: اللهم ما أصبح بي من نعمة أو بأحد من خلقك فمنك وحدك لا شريك لك لك الحمد ولك الشكر فقد أدى شكر يومه .
ومن قال مثل ذلك حين يمسي ، فقد أدى شكر ليلته ) حديث حسن . 

( 7 ) اللجوء إلى الله تعالى عند الفاقة :

فقد قال الله تعالى : 

{ من نزلت بهِ فاقة فأنزلها بالناس لم تسد فاقته , ومن نزلت به فاقة فأنزلها بالله فيوشك الله له برزق عاجل أو آجل } ..
( رواه الترمذي وصححه الألباني ) ..



( 8 ) الحرص والمداومة على ركعتين في جوف الليل , والتضرع فيهما , وختمها بالوتر :

فتأكدي يقيناً أنكِ تستطيعين قلبك أقدارك وتسيير حياتك بالددددددددددددددددددددددعاء ..

في صحيح مسلم عن جابر رضي الله عنه , أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :

( من الليل ساعة لايوافقها عبدٌ مسلم يسأل الله خيراً إلا أعطاهُ إياه , وهي كل ليلة ) ..

وفي صحيح البخاري عن عبادة بن الصامت .. رضي الله عنه .. عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم .. قال :

( من تعار من الليل - يعني إستيقظ يلهج بذكر الله - فقال 
لا إله إلا الله , وحده لاشريك له , له الملك , وله الحمد , وهو على كل شيء قدير ..
الحمدلله , وسبحان الله , ولا إله إلا الله , والله أكبر , ولاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله ..
ثم قال : اللهم إغفر لي , أو دعا أُستجيب له .. فإن توضأ وصلى قُبلت صلاته ) ..



( 9 ) المداومة على الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :

قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : أتاني آتٍ من ربي فقال :

لايُصلي عليك عبدٌ صلاة إلا صليت عليه عشراً . فقال رجل :

يا رسول الله ألا أجعل نصف دعائي لك ؟ قال : " إنْ شئتَ " 

قال : ألا أجعل كل دعائي لك ؟ قال : " وإذاً يكفيك الله هم الدنيا والآخرة " ..


( 10 ) الحرص على السنن الرواتب , والأذكار بعد الصلاة , وأذكار الصباح والمساء والنوم :

فإن التقرب إلى الله بكثرة النوافل بعد الفرائض , هو من أعظم أسباب إجابة الدعااااااااااااااااء ..



( 11 ) ذكر الله تعالى ..

فالذي يذكر الله والذي لايذكر .. كمثل الحي والميت .. !! 

( لا إله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له , له الملك , وله الحمد , يحيي ويميت , وهو على كل شيءٍ قدير ) ..

في الصباح مع الأذكار 100 مرة , وفي المساء 100 مرة ..

فهي حرز من الشيطان ..

( 12 ) البقاء على الوضوء طوال اليوم , والنوم على طهارة :

فالفضل الذي يناله المسلم إذا إستمر على الوضوء بعد كل حدث أنه يبقى طاهراً .. 

والمحافظة على الطهر والبقاء عليه من الأعمال الصالحة ..

ولأنه ربما يذكر الله سبحانه وتعالى في أحواله كلها فيكون ذكره لله تعالى على طهر ..
ولأنه لو حصل على صلاة في مكان ليس فيه ماء يسهل الوضوء .. فيكون مُستعداً لهذهِ الصلاة .. قال ذلك .. الشيخ : صالح بن فوزان الفوزان ..

فالوضوء روضة السُعداء .. 

قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( من توضأ فأحسن الوضوء، وصلى ركعتين لم يسه فيهما غفر له ما قدم من ذنبه) 

وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم أيضا: ( أنبئكم بما يكفر الله به الخطايا ويرفع به الدرجات. إسباغ الوضوء على المكاره، ونقل الأقدام إلى المساجد، وانتظار الصلاة بعد الصلاة، فذلكم الرباط). 

و قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( من ذكر الله عند وضوئه، طهر الله به جسده كله، ومن لم يذكر الله لم يطهر منه إلا ما أصاب الماء).

ويروى: (( أن الطاهر كالصائم)) وقال عليه الصلاة والسلام: ( من توضأ فأحسن الوضوء ثم رفع طرفه إلى السماء، فقال أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له و أشهد أن محمدا عبده ورسوله. فتحت له أبواب الجنة الثمانية، يدخل من أيها يشاء) 

وقال عمر رضي اله عنه: إن الوضوء الصالح يطرد عنك الشيطان. وقال مجاهد: من استطاع أن لا يبيت إلا طاهرا ذاكرا مستغفرا، فليفعل، فإن الأرواح تبعث على ما قبضت عليه.


( 13 ) أعطوا الله مايحب يعطيكم ماتحبون :

قال عليه الصلاة والسلام : أحبُ الكلمات إلى الله أربع :

سُبحان الله , والحمدلله , ولا إله إلا الله , والله أكبر ..... لايضرك بأيهن بدأت .. رواه مسلم ..

أكثررررررررري منها .. وتذكري أنها أحب الكلمات إليه سبحانه وتعالى ..

فهذا من التسبيح المطلق غير المقيد ..


:



وبعد كل مافات .. نقرنه بالعمل بالأسباب ..

ولاننسى في كل مرة إستحضار النية الصالحة , وتحقيق الإخلاص لله تعالى ..

وستذهلك النتيجة ..

وإعلمي أن ما أصابك لم ليخطئك , وما أخطأكِ لم يكن ليصيبك ..

وأن أي قضاء يقضيه الله تعالى .. فهو خيرٌ لك ..


أسألُ الله في هذهِ الساعة المباركة .. أن يحقق لنا جميعاً الأحلام والأماني ..

ويرزقنا الفردوس الأعلى من الجنَّة .. ويغنينا بفضلهِ عما سواه .. إنهُ وليُّ ذلك والقادر عليه ..

وصلَّ اللهم وسلم على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً ..*

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

فوائد واضرار الزواج المتأخر 
نصائح هامة وضرورية لكل امرأة بعد الطلاق 
نصائح بسيطة ومفيده للبنات المتأخرات عن الزواج 
تقرير عن الطلاق النفسي واثره على الاسره 
ادعولي اتزوج 
ادعية تيسير الزواج بأذن الله 
نصائح لنجاح تجربة الارتباط بعد الطلاق 
كيفية تخطي مشكلات مرحلة الطلاق بخطوات بسيطة... 
اشهر اسباب الطلاق حول العالم 
كيفية التغلب على تجربة الطلاق

----------


## الرمـش الكحيل

*

انا كانت اموري معقدة والحمد لله التزمت ببرنامج لاتقرب من الله واشعر بالسعادة وفعلا الحمد لله تيسرت اموري ورزقني الله اشياء كثيرة وحقق احلامي له الفضل والمن ... طبعا صعب اني اكتب البرنامج لكن سبق اني شفت هنا برنامج لوحده من العضوات واحتفظت فيه وبحثت هنا عن البرامج عشان احط لك الرابط ما لقيته فعشان كذا نسخته من جهازي ولصقته لك هنا ... برنامجي قريب جدا من هذا ... التزميه قربة لله وانسي كل همومك .... 


وعلى فكرة انا هالبرنامج نسخته وارسلته لبنت خالي والتزمته شهر وانخطبت لواحد ماشاء الله عليه في كل اللي تتمناه .


تفضـــــــــــــــــــــلي :

أخواتي الحبيبات :



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 



كنت قد كتبت برنامجي الذي التزمته طلبا للثواب من الله تعالى ثم ليكون سببا لتحقيق أملي والذي كان شبه مستحيل بالنسبة لي حيث كنت أشترط في الخاطب أن يكون مجاهدا في سبيل الله ، ولكن محيطي ليس فيه إلا كما أغلب الناس اليوم من حب الدنيا وكراهية الموت كحال بقية المسلمين وبعد التزامي بالبرنامج حقق الله لي آمالي المستحيلة إلا على الله .. وقد أنزلت البرنامج رد على احدى الأخوات التي طلبت المساعدة منا ، فطلب مني بعض الاخوات أن أفرد الرد كموضوع واستجابة لرغبتهم أنزلته مباشرة .. ولكن بعد أن راجعته وجدته ناقصا جدا ، وأحببت أن أكمله لكن لتعم الفائدة .. ولهذا أقوم بإعادة إنزاله في هذا الوقت العصيب الذي يتعرض له إخواننا في غزة لمجزرة عظيمة نسأل الله أن يرفع عنهم وينصر مجاهديهم ويتقبل شهداءهم آمين .

وقد استمريت على هذا البرنامج العبادي ( 4 سنوات ) من دون ملازمة للاستغفار ، فلما اصبح الاستغفار ضمن الجدول لم يمضي علي سوى 6 أشهر حتى حقق الله لي حلمي ورزقني بانسان فيه كل المواصفات التي كنت اريدها واحلم بها ..أسأل الله تعالى أن يتمم موضوعي على خير .

هذا البرنامج واعملي به خالصة لله وليس من اجل الزواج فحسب .. واذا رزقك الله بما تتمنين فلا تفتري عن العبادة قدر المستطاع شكرا لله تعالى ولأن هدفك الجنة ورؤية وجه الله عزو وجل ، ولا يكن الزوج وحده دافعا لك للأعمال الصالحة وتنسين الاخرة :

علما أنه سيتخلل ذلك أوقات تضعفين فيها يعني قد يمر بك يومين ثلاثة يفتر فيها نشاطك .. وهذا شيء طبيعي ، فنحن لسنا الملائكة التي وصفها الله تعالى بقوله : ( يُسَبِّحُونَ اللَّيْلَ وَالنَّهَارَ لَا يَفْتُرُونَ) .. 



ولكن الفتور الذي يصيب الصالحين لا يجعلهم يتركون واجب أو يقترفون محرم .. ثم اذا فتروا تجدينهم يعودون أفضل مما كانوا عليه . 



ممكن افتر يومين إلى ثلاثة ولكن ارجع افضل بكثير ؛ هذا ما حصل معي .. 



وأتمنى تطلعين على هذا الملف الصغير سيفيدك كثيرا : 



http://www.almoslim.net/documents/Al_Fotor_2.doc



ولمزيد فائدة اطلعي على هذا : 



http://www.saaid.net/Doat/faisal/k/02.doc

بالنسبة لليأس .. هل تصابين بشيء من اليأس ؟!

كان يراودني بين فترات متباعدة ولكني أقمعه بأمور : 

1- ان الله معطي كريم منان لا يعجزه شيء في الارض ولا في السماء ، وماذا يكون حلمي امام قدرة الله !! 



2- أنني فعلا صادقة لا اريد ان اتزوج بلا هدف .. بل اريد زوجا يكون ذو علم ربّاني وجهاد في سبيل الله لأنصر معه دين الله ، فليس همي من الزواج قضاء شهوة فحسب أو أسكن فيلا خاصة بي أو أو أو .. 



انما لاحقق بهذا الزواج العبودية لله والسكن النفسي وانجاب الذرية الصالحة التي تنصر الاسلام والمسلمين .



ومن صدق مع الله صدقه .. فأقول يا رب لا تخيبني ياجبار اجبر كسري واعطني من واسع فضلك وجودك وكرمك .. 



3- انني ارفع يدي عند الدعاء في كل وقت أدعو الله إلا في الفريضة بابتهال وتضرع وخشوع واحيانا بكاء ، وانتي تخيلي وانتِ بشر لو مد شخص كلتا يديه اليك يطلب منك حاجة متذللا كيف سيكون موقفك ؟!!! 



ولله المثل الاعلى .. فالله تعالى كما قال عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( إن ربكم حيي كريم يستحي من عبده إذا رفع إليه يديه أن يردهما صفرا ) .



اذا رفعت يدي فأنا أكون على يقين تااااام أن الله لن يردني عاجلا أم آجلا كيف وهو الكريم الحيي سبحانه وتعالى !! 

لو دخلتِ عند أغنى أغنياء الدنيا وأتيتِ بأدب وأثنيتِ عليه ومدحتيه ، وهو يسمعك ثم طلبتِ منه حاجة .. كيف سيرد عليك ؟!! مستحيل أن يردك لأنه يرى أن طلبك لا يعجزه وهو غني قادر !! فما بالك بالله مالك الكون ومصرّفه ؟!! وقد دخلتِ عليه في أفضل الأوقات وأثنيتي عليه - وهو أهل للثناء والمجد والحمد - ثم سألتيه ! أتظنيه يخذلك وقد كنتِ نعم الأمَة ؟!! 



داااائما إذا وجدتِ لليأس سبيل عليك تذكري هذا : ( إن ربكم حيي كريم يستحي من عبده إذا رفع إليه يديه أن يردهما صفرا ) .



وقبل البدء في البرنامج اعلني التوبة من جميع الذنوب ( عقوق الوالدين ، الغيبة النميمة .. سماع الغناء .. اللبس العاري والقصير والبنطلون ... الخ) 


البرنـــــــــــــــامج : 

1- الرضا بقضاء الله ، وان تعلمي لو ان الله فتح لك كتاب المقادير وجعلك تختارين لما اخترتِ الا ما قدره الله لك من أمور لأن فيها الخير الكثير لك ولكن نحن نجهل ما يصلح حالنا .. والمؤمن أمره كله خير إن أصبته سراء شكر فكان خيرا له وإن أصابته ضراء صبر فكان خيرا له ، وليس هذا إلا للمؤمن كما قال صلى الله عليه وسلم .

2- عليك بالالحاح في الدعاء في كل اوقات الاجابة - مثلا - : 

- بين الاذان والاقامة .. بعد ما ترددي خلف المؤذن وتصلي على النبي صلى عليه وسلم وتقولي : ( اللهم رب هذه الدعوة التامة والصلاة القائمة آت محمد الوسيلة والفضيلة وابعثه اللهم مقاما محمودا الذي وعدته ) اذهبي وتوضأي وادعي ملتزمة بآداب الدعاء او صلي ركعتين وادعي فيها في السجود وبعد التشهد قبل السلام .



هناك من سألتني بعد أن اطلعت على البرنامج وقالت : هل كلما أذن صليت ركعتين أم أنه بدعة ؟! فرديت عليها وقلت : نعم صلِّ ركعتين لحديث الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( بين كل أذانين صلاة. بين كل أذانين صلاة، ثم قال في الثالثة: لمن شاء ) رواه البخاري. 



أي: بين كل أذان وإقامة، وإنما قال: أذانين تغليبًا كما يقال : القمرين ، يعني الشمس والقمر، والمقصود بالصلاة: أي النافلة، فيجوز للمصلي أن يصلي ما شاء من التطوع بين الأذان والإقامة إلا ما استثنى، كالاقتصار على ركعتي سنة الفجر .



فإذا استغليتِ كل أذان ودعوتِ بعده ، فقد ضمنتِ لنفسك دعوة مستجابة ؛ قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( الدعاء لا يرد بين الاذان والاقامة ) 



- الدعاء في جوف الليل واخر الليل ( الثلث الاخير ) ، قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( ينزل ربنا إلى السماء الدنيا كل ليلة حين يبقى ثلث اللليل الاخر ، فيقول : من يدعوني فأستجيب له ، من يسألني فأعطيه ، من يستغفرني فأغفر له ، حتى ينفجر الفجر )



- الدعاء في السجود ، قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( أقرب ما يكون العبد من ربه وهو ساجد فأكثروا الدعاء ) 



- الدعاء آخر كل صلاة قبل السلام ، لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لما علم الصحابة التشهد قال : ( ثم ليختر من الدعاء أعجبه إليه فيدعو )



- الدعاء في اخر نهار الجمعة بعد العصر الى غروب الشمس ، اجلسي اقري سورة الكهف ، ثم اذكار المساء كاملة .. ثم احمدي الله واثني عليه ثم اجلسي صلي على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليس مرة ولا مرتين ، قدر ما تستطيعين واستغفري الله قدر ما تستطيعين ، فإذا بقي على اذان المغرب نصف ساعة ادعي الله وانتِ مستقبلة القبلة رافعة يديك مبتهلة اليه .. وادعي وادعي الى آذان المغرب ثم اختمي دعائك بالصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم .. وردد يمع المؤذن كما سبق ، ثم قومي بعد ذلك وصلي .



- الدعاء وانتِ صائمة وعند فطرك . 



- لا تنسي الدعاء للمجاهدين في العراق وأفغانستان والشيشان وفلسطين والصومال وفي كل مكان ولأسرى المسلمين ، ولوالديك وللمسلمين والمسلمات ، واخواتك اللاتي تعرفينهم لم يتزوجن ، وهناك ملك موكل يقول ( آمين ولك بالمثل ) 



أكثري من : 



- ربنا آتنا في الدنيا حسنة وفي الآخرة حسنة وقنا عذاب النار .

- ربِّ اني لما انزلت الي من خير فقير 



- اللهم اني اسألك بأني اشهد انك انت الله لا اله الا انت الاحد الصمد الذي لم يلد ولم يولد أن ترزقني ...............



- يا ودود يا ودود يا ذا العرش المجيد يا فعلا لما يريد يا حي يا قيوم أسألك بعزك الذي لا يرام وملكك الذي لا يضام ونورك الذي ملأ أركان عرشك أن تصلي على محمد وعلى ال محمد وان تبارك على محمد وعلى ال محمد وأن ترزقني زوجا صالحا مصلحا يحبني وأحبه وترزقنا معا ذرية صالحة تجاهد في سبيلك وتقوم بالحق بإذنك .



- يا أرحم الراحمين - ثلاثا - : ارزقني زوجا صالحا مصلحا يحبني واحبه كي نسبحك كثيرا ونذكركك كثيرا وونصر كتابك وسنة نبيك صلى الله عليه وسلم .



- عن انس بن مالك رضي الله عنه قال : كنت مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم جالسا ، ورجل قائم يصلي ، فلما ركع وسجد وتشهد ، دعا ، فقال في دعائه : اللهم إني أسالك بأن لك الحمد ، لا إله إلا أنت ، وحدك لا شريك لك ، المنان ، يا بديع السماوات والأرض ، يا ذا الجلال والإكرام ، يا حي يا قيوم ، إني أسالك الجنة ، وأعوذ بك من النار فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لأصحابه : تدرون بما دعا ؟ قالوا : الله ورسوله أعلم قال : والذي نفسي بيده ، لقد دعا الله باسمه العظيم وفي رواية الأعظم الذي إذا دعي به ، أجاب ، وإذا سئل به أعطى )



وانتِ قولي بعد سؤال الجنة والاستعاذة من النار ان يرزقك الله الزوج الصالح .

3- الزمي الاستغفار اقل شيء 1000 مرة في اليوم . انا كنت استغفر 1500 مرة بهذه الصيغة ( أستغفر الله الذي لا اله الا هو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه ) ثم اذا انشغلت استغفر بهذه الصيغة بدون عدد ( أستغفر الله واتوب اليه ) 



ولكن وانتِ تستغفرين ليكن همك ان يغفر الله لك ويرضى عنك وتفوزي بجنته .. أما لو استغفرتِ بنية الحصول على زوج فقد يتحقق لك وقد لا يتحقق وتكوني آثمة لانك طلبتِ الدنيا بعمل الاخرة . 

لهذا جددي نيتك باستمرار .. و تذكري حديث : ( طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا ) ، وتخيلي الآن انك واقفة بين يدي الله وكتابك يقلب صفحة صفحة ، فتجدي في كل صفحة استغفارا كثيرا كيف سيكون شعورك حينها ؟!! نسأل الله من فضله .



اكثري من الاستغفار في السجود ، وبعد التشهد قبل السلام بهذه الصيغ : 



- ( رب اني ظلمت نفسي ظلما كثيرا وانه لا يغفر الذنوب الا انت فغفر لي وتب علي انك انت التواب الرحيم ).



- (اللهم اغفر لي ذنبي كله . دقه وجله . وأوله وآخره . وعلانيته وسره ) .



- ( اللهم اغفر لي ما قدمت وما اخرت وما اسررت وما اعلنت وما انت اعلم به مني ).



- ولا تنسي سيد الاستغفار مع اذكار الصباح والمساء . 



وتأملي قول الله تعالى : ( فقلت استغفروا ربكم انه كان غفارا يرسل السماء عليكم مدرارا ويمددكم باموال وبنيـــــــــن ويجعل لكم جنات ويجعل لكم أنهارا ) .. 



فقلت الاستغفار يجلب الاولاد والاولاد لا يأتون الا بالزواج اذن الاستغفار يسهل الزواج .. 


وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( من لـــــــــزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ورزقه من حيث لا يحتسب ) ..





وقد قرأت قصة احدى الاخوات ، قالت : اتصلت على احد المشايخ اشكو له حالي وتأخر الزواج عني .. 

قالت فقال لي : عليك بملازمة الاستغفار .. 

قالت : وما يصنع الاستغفار . 

قال : لا عليك .. الزميه وستري خيرا . 

تقول : لازمته عدة اشهر حتى رزقني الله الزوج الذي كنت اتمناه ..

- الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وكلما كانت الصيغة جامعة كانت افضل فكنت - ولازلت نسأل الله الثبات - أصلي بـ ( اللهم صلِّ وسلم وبارك على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه ) .. في اليوم 100 إلى 200 مرة ، ويوم الجمعة 1000 مرة . طبعا هذا العدد ليس مقصود الالتزام به ولكن أوضح لكِ الكثرة ، فربما تصلي واحدة مرتين أو خمسة أو عشرة وتظن أنها قد التزمت الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم .

5- أذكار الصباح والمساء كل يوم .. ولا تنسي قول : 



- رضيت بالله ربا وبالاسلام دينا وبمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم نبيا ورسولا ثلاث مرات في الصباح وثلاث في المساء فمن قالها ( كان حقا على الله أن يرضيه ) فتأملي ، فالله سبحانه وتعالى راح يرضيك في الدنيااااا والاخرة .



- لا تنسي أن تقولي ( اللهم ما أمسى بي من نعمة أو بأحد من خلقك فمنك وحدك لا شريك لك فلك الحمد ولك الشكر ) فمن قالها في السماء فقد أدى شكر ليلته .. ومن قالها في الصباح ( اللهم ما اصبح .... ) فقد أدى شكر يومه . 



وقد أخبرنا جل وعلا ( لئن شكرتم لأزيدنكم ) .. فالزيادة مع الشكر متحققة يقينا ..



وبين كل فترة واخرى في اليوم والليلة احرصي على حمد لله وشكره ، وخصوصا الاذكار التي فيها حمد الله مثل الدعاء بعد الفراغ من الطعام ولبس الثوب .. الخ .


6- لا تتركي صلاة الضحى ( اربع ركعات فأكثر ) الا لعذر .. هل تعرفين لماذا قلت لك اربع ركعات وليس ركعتين مع انك لو صليتِ ركعتين لاجزأتك عن صلاة الضحى .. 



السبب في ذلك يا غالية الفضل الوارد في حديث النبي : ( إن الله عز وجل يقول : يا ابن آدم . اكفني أول النهار بأربع ركعات ، أكفك بهن آخر يومك ) .



أشعر براحة نفسية رهيبة طول اليوم لأن هذا وعد إلهي .. والحديث صححه المنذري والألباني والوادعي ، والهيثمي قال : رجاله رجال ثقات 



7- لا تنسي السنن الرواتب فإنها مهمة .. وأنتِ بلا شك تعرفينها : قبل الفجر ركعتين وقبل الظهر أربع ركعات وبعدها ركعتين وبعد المغرب ركعتين وبعد العشاء ركعتين .



وترا الاربع ركعات اللي قبل فريضة الظهر مهممممممممممة جدا ما اتركها ابدددددددد تدرين ليه ؟ 



بعد أن قرأت حديث الرسول : " أربع قبل الظهر ليس فيهن تسليم تفتح لهن أبواب السماء " . الله أكبر .. فأتخيل لما اصليها تصعد بإذن الله ويصعد معها الدعاااااء .. 



والحديث حسنه الألباني 



( وأسئلة كثيرة تردني بخصوص هذه الأربع ركعات فأوضح هنا : هي تكون بعد ما يدخل وقت الظهر ، بعد الاذان ولكن قبل ما تصلي الفرض ، لا يُشترط ان تصليها بعد الاذان مباشرة ولكن المهم لا تصليها قبل الاذان ولا بعد فريضة الظهر . 



واختلف اهل العلم هل تصلى اربع ركعات متصلة من غير تشهد في الركعة الثانية ، بسلام واحد في الركعة الاخيرة ؟! أم تصلى ركعتين ركعتين ، ولم ارى دليل يرجح احدهما ، فأحيانا اصلي اربع متصلة واحيانا اصلي ركعتين ركعتين ) 



8- اجعلي لك ورد يومي من القرآن ، ولو 10 صفحات في اليوم .. فالقرآن كما بين تعالى انه مبارك ، فاستنزلي بركاته بتلاوته وتدبره .. البقرة مباركة ، ولكن ايضا القرآن مبارك .. أنا أرى ان من لا تستطيع ان تحفظ القرآن أو بعضه فلا أقل من أن تحفظ سورة البقرة وآل عمران فإن لم تستطع فالبقرة ، تحفظها عن ظهر قلب حتى تقرأها في أي وقت شاءت .. افرضي انك في سفر ولا تستطيعي ان تقرأي من المصحف افرضي انك ذهبتِ لأناس ولم تعجبك الجلسة ، رددي آياتها بينك وبين نفسك .. افرضي انك في غرفة الانتظار أو العمليات - لا قدر الله - فلديك ذخيرة عظيمة إنها سورة البقرة ، فرددي آياتها تحوزي بركاتها .

9- احرصي على احياء سنة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم في صلاتك وأكلك وشربك ونومك عند نزول المطر ، هبوب الرياح ، السفر ، زيارة مريض ، كفار المجلس ، وساااااائر أمور حياتك .. وأفضل انك تقرأي كتيب ( حصن المسلم ) .. وتعلمي منه الاذكار لكل وقت . 



والتي لديها همة فأنصحها باقتناء كتاب ابن القيم : ( زاد المعاد في هدي خير العباد ) لو تقرأ كل يوم منه 10 صفحات ، فهذا الكتاب رااااااائع جدا جدا يعلمك كل شيء عن حياة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم . 



ونحن الآن نمر بمحنة وابتلاء وهي ( سب الكفار لحبيبنا صلى الله عليه وسلم ) فليكم من وسائل نصرته إحياء وتطبيق سنته .



10- رجاااااااء يا أختي الحبيبة كوني ممن يهتم بأمور المسلمين .. بما أن لديك انترنت فلديك إذن وسيلة اعلامية مضمونة تستطيعين من خلالها متابعة أخبار المسلمين ونصرة المجاهدين في العراق وفسلطين وأفغانستان والشيشان والصومال ... الخ 


والله يا اختي الغالية انني أحيانا أقول لعل الله لم يحقق أمنيتي وحلمي بالتزامي بهذا البرنامج بقدر ما هو بشغفي الشديد بمتابعة أخبار المسلمين .. والذب عن أعراض المجاهدين الذين يصفهم الاعلام العربي العميل بالارهابيين والتكفيريين والفئة الضالة .. وكيف يهتم الله بتحقيق أمانيك وانتِ لا تهتمي بشئون المسلمين ؟! والتألم لمصابهم ؟!! فالجزاء من جنس العمل .. وأنتِ لا تفعلي هذا لأجل أن يحقق لك حلمك فحسب !! بل لأن هذا واجب عليك محتم وليس هذا تفضل منك بل مفروض عليك وإن لم تفعليه فالله يمهل ولا يهمل ، ولا تكوني يا غالية من الغثاء الذين أخبرنا عنهم الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( ولكنكم غثاء كغثاء السيل ) ، ألا تريدي أن تكوني من الطائفة المنصورة التي أخبرنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن الكل يخالفهم ويخذلهم ولكنهم سينتصرون ؟!. 

~ تـــــــــــــــــــــــــــلك عشــــــــــــــــــــــــرة كـــــــــــــــــــــــاملة ~


- - تذكري انك بهذه الاعمال الصالحة تزدادي قربا من الله تعالى فتكون الاجابة أسرع .. والدليل على ذلك قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : 



( وما تقرب إلى عبدي بشيء أحب إلى مما افترضته عليه ولا يزال عبدي يتقرب إلى بالنوافل حتى أحبه، فإذا أحببته كنت سمعه الذي يسمع به، وبصره الذي يبصر به، ويده التي يبطش بها ورجله التي يمشي بها ، ولئــــــــــن سألـــــــــــني لأعطينـــــــــــه ، ولئن استعاذني لأعيذنه ).

- ولا تنسي مع كل هذا حسن الظن بالله ، قال تعالى في الحديث القدسي :

( أنا عند حسن ظن عبدي بي، فليظن بي ما يشاء، إن خيرًا فله، وإن شرًّا فله )

فبَيَّن جل وعلا أنه عند ظن عبده به ، أي أنه يعامله على حسب ظنه به ، ويفعل به ما يتوقعه منه من خير أو شر ، فكلما كان العبد حسن الظن بالله ، حسن الرجاء فيما عنده ، فإن الله لا يخيب أمله ولا يضيع عمله ، فإذا دعا الله عز وجل ظن أن الله سيجيب دعاءه ، وإذا أذنب وتاب واستغفر ظن أن الله سيقبل توبته ويقيل عثرته ويغفر ذنبه ، وإذا عمل صالحاً ظن أن الله سيقبل عمله ويجازيه عليه أحسن الجزاء ، كل ذلك من إحسان الظن بالله سبحانه وتعالى ، ومنه قوله - عليه الصلاة والسلام - ( ادعوا الله تعالى وأنتم موقنون بالإجابة ) رواه الترمذي ، وهكذا يظل العبد متعلقا بجميل الظن بربه ، وحسن الرجاء فيما عنده ، كما قال الأول : 



وإني لأدعو الله حتى كأنني **** أرى بجميل الظن ما الله صانع ..

- وابذلي كل الاسباب وفوضي امرك لله تعالى ..

وانا لما كنت ادعي كنت اقول : يارب انك قلت : ( يا عبادي! لو أن أولكم وآخركم وإنسكم وجنكم قاموا في صعيد واحد -وقفوا في طابور من لدن آدم إلى أن تقوم الساعة- وسأل كل واحد مسألته، فأعطيته مسألته، ما نقص ذلك من ملكي إلا كما ينقص المخيط إذا أدخل في البحر ) واني يا الهي وخالقي ومولاي أسألك زوجا صالحا مصلحا يحبني وأحبه وذرية صالحة مجاهدة في سبيلك فهب لي ولا تحرمني يا حي ياقيوم .

- كوني صاااادقة مع الله ، لا يكن همك من الزواج الحفلة ولبس فستان الزفاف ، والتمشيات والخرجات واسكات الناس .. وانما ليكن هدفك العفاف وبناء اسرة صالحة وتخريج جيل ينصر دين الله .. ومن صدق مع الله صدقه .

وأختم موضوعي بهذه القصة العجيبة التي سمعتها من إحدى الداعيات : 

كان هناك فتاة في العشرينات من عمرها تطلب العلم اشرعي مع مجموعة من رفيقات دربها فتعاهدن أن يحفظن القرآن كاملا ، وشاء الله أن أن يتقدم لهذه الفتاة شاب صالح لخطبتها ، فكان شرطها ألا تتزوج إلا بعد أن تختم القرآن !! فإن أرادها فعليه الانتظار !! وافق الشاب ، وبعد مضي 12 يوما من الخطوبة ، ماذا تتوقعون حصل لها ؟!! 

لقد توفيت من اتخذت القرآن صاحبا ترتله في الليل اذا دخلت مخدعها ، من طلبت الآخرة وزهدت في الدنيا حتى تحقق ما سيكون شفيعا لها يوم القيامة ! لقد كتب الله لها أجر النية وتوفيت وكأنها حافظة للقرآن !! لو أنها وافقت وتركت الحفظ ثم ماتت !! لكن ختم الله لها بخير سبحانه وتعالى.

في اول أيام العزاء بعد المغرب صعدت الام الي غرفت ابنتها رحمة الله عليها و اذا بها تسمع انين في الغرفة الام ذهلت لهذا الامر و انتظرت الى الغد و في نفس الوقت بعد المغرب صعدت الى الغرفه و بصحبة جميع النساء الذين حضروا العزاء لكي يشهدوا الامر و بالفعل سمعوا الانين و هو يستمر من المغرب حتى الفجر 

اتصلت الام على احد المشايخ الفضلاء و اخبرته بما حصل فقال انه لن يرد على استفسارها حتى يشهد بنفسه الامر و بالفعل حضر الشيخ بعد المغرب و سمع الانين و قال

إنه أنين الملائكة

فأنتِ أختي الغالية بهذا البرنامج العبادي أو بغيره لستِ خاسرة بل والله رابحة إذا صدقت نيتك .. تأتين يوم القيامة سعيدة فرحة مستبشرة .. ألسيت هذه هي الحياة الحقيقية ؟! .. أما الدنيا فظل زائل .. 

أسأل الله تعالى بمنه وكرمه أن يرزقنا الإخلاص في القول والعمل ، وأن يعيننا على ذكره وشكره وحسن عبادته .. وأن يجعل خير أعمالنا خواتمها وخير أيامنا يوم نلقاه .



وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه*

----------


## الرمـش الكحيل

*يعني كنت احتاج مع العبادات السابقة ان اتعلم تمجيد الله وحمده والثناء عليه ... سبحانه وتعالى ... قبل ما ادعي الله عز وجل ...

والله يا اخوات من بعد ما صرت اقول هذا الدعاء وأنا اشوف كل خير .. واشياء عجيبة منبهرة منها ... 

اقوله في السجود وخاصة في قيام الليل ... واي وقت اريد ان ادعو الله ..

أكيد تريدون معرفته .. تفضلوا .. 

على فكرة يا اخواتي .. انا صرت اقوله لأطلب من الله الجنة والبشرى العاجلة في الدنيا والآخرة ... أحب اقوله لان فيه تمجيد ومدح وثناء على الله .. وأحس بلذة عجيبة وأنا أقوله .. 


بعد ان تسبحي الله في سجودك كما امرك الله قولي بتضرع وانكسار وتدبر لمعاني هذا الدعاء : 


اللهم لا يبلغ مدحك قول قائل 
ولا يجــــــــزي بآلائك أحــــد 

لك الحمد لا نحصي ثناء عليك 
أنت كما أثنيــــــت على نفسك 

وجهــــــــــــــك أكرم الوجوه ( 3 مرات فأكثـــر ) 
واسمــــــــــك أعظم الاسماء ( 3 مرات فأكثــــر ) 
وعطيتــــــــك أحسن العطايا ( 3 مرات فأكثر ) 

أنت الــــــرب وسواك العبد 
أنت الخالق وسواك مخلوق
أنت الرازق وسواك مرزوق
أنت الغنـــــــــي سواك فقير
أنت القـــادر وسواك عاجز .

لا معبود بحق سواك 
ولاااااااا إله الا أنت 
وعبيدك سوانا كثير .. 

أسألك أن تصلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد وأن تبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما صليت وباركت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد وأسألك أن ........................ ( سلي الله من خيري الدنيا والآخرة ) ..


طبعا لما تقولي وجهك أكرم الوجوه .. وتكرريها .. استشعري كلام اهل السنة في الصفة الذاتية له تعالى وتقدس .. فهم يثبتون لله الوجه ومعناه معلوم ، ولكن كيفيته مجهولة لا نعلم كيف وجه الله عزو وجل ، لكننا نؤمن بأن لله سبحانه وجهـــا موصوفا بالجــــــــــلال والإكــــــــــــــرام ، وأن له من البهاء والعظمة والنور العظيم ما لو كشف حجابه لأحرقت سبحات وجهه كل شيء أدركه بصره ، وهو محجوب عن أبصار أهل الدنيا بحجب لا يعلمها إلا الله وهي تحجب العباد عن ادراكه ونفى الله عز وجل عن وجهه الهلاك فقال : ( كل شيء هالك الا وجهه ) .. وجل الله عن ان يهلك شيء منه مما هو من صفات ذاته .. ووجهه سبحانه وتعالى يتلذذ بالنظر اليه في الاخرة من من الله عليه وتفضل بذلك .


وحينما تقولين في الدعاء : ( واسمك أعظم الاسماء ) .. تذكري ان اسم الله الاعظم اذا دعي الله به اجاب واذا سئل به اعطى ..

وحينما تقولين : ( وعطيتك احسن العطايا ) لا اله الا الله ... تخيلي كل خير وكل نعيم يأتيك من الكريم .. فأنتِ مدحتيه بشيء عظيم .. 




هذا ان اصبت فمن الله وحده وان اخطأت فمن نفسي والشيطان .. 

وصل اللهم على نبينا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين ..*

----------


## بنت الإمارات~

لي عوده في قرائه البقيه


وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## دار المحبه

اللهم أعنا على شكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## العيناويه3

يزاج الله خير

----------


## الدمعة99

اللهم أعنا على شكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## الدر الثمين

يزاج الله خير

----------


## نور_العيون

يزاج الله خير اختي وجعله في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## الرمـش الكحيل

جزززززززززززززززززززاكم الله خير على المررررررررررررررررورررررررررررر

----------


## الرمـش الكحيل

فوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق
ليش مافي مشاركككككككككككككككككات

----------


## ! ميروه !

عجبني البرنامج .. تسلمين حبي

----------


## جمر بارد

شكرا

مفيييييييييييييييييد

----------


## المياسة 2

ما شاء الله عليج ماقصرتي جزاج الله عنا ألف خيرفي ميزان حسناتج يارب

----------


## فديتني حبوبة

بارك الله فيك أخية وجعل كل ذلك في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## رحمانيات

ما شاء الله تبارك الله ... لك كل الشكر على موضوعك النافع .. استفدت كثيرا

----------


## jameela200

بارك الله فيج

----------


## الشووووق

اللهم أعنا على شكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## قارورة العسل

ماشاء الله موضوع ممتاااز
جزاكي الله خيرا

----------


## ليندااااا

يزاج الله خير

----------


## RoyalDeser

مشكوورة الغالية مابخلتي علينا بتجربتج

----------


## الساعية للجنة

يزاج الله خير ان شاء الله بطبق الي قلتية و الي قالوه اخواتي مشاركات

يزاهن الله خير

----------


## ذاكره الجسد

يزاج الله خير

----------


## بنت زاايد

مشكلة نحن عجازين ياااارب يسااعدنا

----------


## high heel

بارك الله فيج اختي

----------


## hanoOOody

يزاج الله خير

----------


## سمــو ذاتــي

ماشاء الله .. موضوع وافي وقيم ..

جزاك الله خيراً حبيبتي .. 

واعانني واياك وجميع الخوات على طاعته والتقرب منه

----------


## x.maitha.x

يزاج الله خير

----------

